# Dwight sues son's mom for $9M



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

and custody.

http://www.ajc.com/news/magic-star-atlanta-native-240267.html

Dwight Howard, a center for the Orlando Magic and graduate of Southwest Atlanta Christian Academy, has filed two lawsuits in Orange County, Fla. against Royce Lyndsay Reed, the mother of his son, according to news reports.

Documents obtained by WFTV in Orlando and posted on TMZ.com and WSB-TV.com show that Howard’s lawyers filed one lawsuit seeking $9.2 million in damages and the other to get custody of his 2-year-old son.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Well its news to me that Howard even has a kid. Interesting to see Howard suing her for forum comments also; trolls watch out!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You know, with how quickly these NBA marriages flame out, and how many of these guys have illegitimates, why won't someone just bite the bullet and knock up Lisa Leslie? 
Get drunk, put on a blind fold, and make a super kid.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He's just trying to send a message, but this one's really interesting. The chick was about to get on some VH1 show with other NBA baby mamas' and use his name for her own fame. The court basically put an end to all that but it seems she hasn't really grasped the magnitude of whats going on.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

R-Star said:


> You know, with how quickly these NBA marriages flame out, and how many of these guys have illegitimates, why won't someone just bite the bullet and knock up Lisa Leslie?
> Get drunk, put on a blind fold, and make a super kid.


Lauren Jackson is better, but she'd have to get knocked up by another center.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Howard is a great christian all right. Hypocrite.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Howard is a great christian all right. Hypocrite.


Considering that it's part of the philosophy of Christianity that all people, at times, go against its tenets, there's actually nothing hypocritical about this at all.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Howard is a great christian all right. Hypocrite.


umm, hes human correct. Didnt know perfect people existed.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> umm, hes human correct. Didnt know perfect people existed.


you've obviously never met jamel's self-image


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)




----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mysterio that was hilarious.


----------

